# Need help with audio!



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of installing some components in the doors, but haven't looked at them yet. What size are they and about how much power is the stock amp putting out? If I install a new amp, how do I go about doing all this??? I'm tossing the 12's I have and upgrading to a new Visonik 1500w system, am I also gonna need to add a capacitor or will the Cruze's electrical system handle all this??? HELP!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

The cruze has 6.5" rounds in all 4 doors in the standard system, and the pioneer set up also has 6x9's in the rear deck and i think a center speaker up front not positive on that one though. You could either use loc's or i think a company has come out with an adapter harness for added rca's out of the factory deck by the harness plugging in to the factory harness and radio and splitting off to the extra connections...its pretty cool i am pretty sure someone posted a link or pic on a different thread. I know i have a 1000rms amp with no cap and it works fine with no cutting in and out or lights dimming but if your going to be running more than one amp i would definitely suggest a cap. In all honestly a cap is a great idea for any system because it reduces the strain on your cars power system. Here is the speaker wire identifications:

Left Front:
(+) Dark Blue
(-) Brown, Dark Blue Stripe

Right Front:
(+) Yellow
(-) Yellow, Black Stripe

Left Rear:
(+) Dark Green
(-) Dark Green, Black Stripe

Right Rear:
(+) White
(-) Dark Blue, Black Stripe


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thanks very much for the help. I'll keep searching, but if you find the thread with that link please post it over here! I'm thinking by the end of this people will here me three blocks away with the windows up! Lol


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

heres the link to that adapter

Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

i am not positive if it works for our car or not but it says gm 2010 and up and from the sounds of the thread it was in somebody has installed it so i assume it works


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, Osiris. I think that would work, but I'd have to look at the harness. This project might take awhile, though. (have to beg the wifey)


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

haha...i know what you mean...good luck


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> heres the link to that adapter
> 
> Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future
> 
> i am not positive if it works for our car or not but it says gm 2010 and up and from the sounds of the thread it was in somebody has installed it so i assume it works


 
I am the one that installed it. It works perfectly. Pac-Audio will be no help with it because they say they still need to test it. I have had it in form almost 3 weeks and have had no issues with it. My wife has a 2010 Equinox with the same connector. The Pac-Audo website said it works on that. So I compared the pinouts for connector on the cruze and the Equinox as well as the Camaro.


----------

